# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  question about releasing frogs into the wild

## jwc

I've done some research about which frogs are native to my area of NC.  I'd like to purchase and release some into the wild but don't know if this is a good idea or where the best place to buy them might be.  Any advice is appreciated.

----------


## sde

Why would you want to do this?
It is probably illegal. Assuming it is legal though, it is still probably a bad idea. Any animals that are kept in captivity are very possibly exposed to pathogens, diseases, etc., that could have very bad effects on the wild population if introduced. The WC pet trade is a prime example, it is thought to be a cause for the spread of deadly pathogens and diseases, which have caused amphibian declines all around the world. I would strongly advise you don't do this. -Seth

----------


## Frogger00

People who release pets into the wild are the reason that many toads, rats and even snails are illegal where I live. It becomes overpopulated quickly with breeds that multiply fast(such as bullfrogs) and then they kill them all. Also I agree with what Seth said. Please, if It is a captive animal let's keep them that way. I know you may feel bad for them, being stuck in a (probably) small cage and what not, but when fellow froggers such as me and others on the forum take them in they can enjoy a very great, happy, predator free life. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Crispy42

Out of curiosity, why would you want to buy a frog and then release it? If you're worried about the frog's wellbeing/happiness in captivity then we can help you establish an ideal terrarium so that this isn't an issue. If you're wanting to replenish populations of native frogs then you might actually be harming the existing population by releasing new animals.

In answer to your question, I'm basically repeating what others have said but it isn't a good idea for several reasons. It is illegal in many places to do this (in some areas - including where I live - it is illegal to even own some exotics because their release causes such ecological damage). Outside of the legality, releasing captive animals can introduce diseases and parasites to the local population of animals. The released animals can also devastate the delicate ecosystem where they are released if they are not native to that area or don't naturally occur in large numbers. They can outcompete the existing native frogs for food and other limited resources and in many cases have driven out entire populations of native species.

----------


## Frogger00

> Out of curiosity, why would you want to buy a frog and then release it? If you're worried about the frog's wellbeing/happiness in captivity then we can help you establish an ideal terrarium so that this isn't an issue. If you're wanting to replenish populations of native frogs then you might actually be harming the existing population by releasing new animals.
> 
> In answer to your question, I'm basically repeating what others have said but it isn't a good idea for several reasons. It is illegal in many places to do this (in some areas - including where I live - it is illegal to even own some exotics because their release causes such ecological damage). Outside of the legality, releasing captive animals can introduce diseases and parasites to the local population of animals. The released animals can also devastate the delicate ecosystem where they are released if they are not native to that area or don't naturally occur in large numbers. They can outcompete the existing native frogs for food and other limited resources and in many cases have driven out entire populations of native species.


This! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

